# WANTED - Bareboat charter in RI,CT,MA



## bengtsail (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm in search of a sailboat 32-40ft to charter August 10-16, bareboat. This can be anywhere in Eastern CT, RI, or South Coast MA. 
Please respond to this post with info to contact boat owners or commerical charterers.

Yours nautically,
Bengt


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is one link of many I found: Sailing Charters, Newport, Rhode Island
Google search 'sailboat charters in connecticut' and you will see a whole bunch more.
Good luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Charter*

Try Sail the Sounds in Mystic, CT or
Sailboat charter .com in Bristol RI.


----------



## spkinsman (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, Do not use Sun Yacht Mgt. that charters Sol Mate, a 46' Hunter out of Warwick, CT. Steve only accepts cash, probably will insist that you take a captain once you arrive, and will not return your deposit, also paid in cash.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

New England Bareboat Sailing Yachts


----------

